#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Reported Post by pankaj.sah

## pankaj.sah

pankaj.sah has reported a post.

Reason:


> Answer of Q1:- age of Ram's father=49 yrs
>                    Q2:- combined wt. of packages=3000gms


Post: F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 8
Forum: Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!!
Assigned Moderators: [FE].Zatak, faadoo.nitika

Posted by: Sakshi Dutta
Original Content: 


> Awww.....
> 
> *No Winner for Master Mind of the Day- DAY 8
> *
> *Correct Answer*
> 
> A1.) Cannot be determined.......                                              
> A2.) 750 gms








  Similar Threads: Reported Post by bharathfoj Reported Post by singhakarsh im pankaj engg std Reported Post by nazrin Reported Post by ria 01

----------


## [FE].Zatak

The contest is over.

----------

